# Mealworms for Bettas?



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

I have geckos, and due to the high price of buying feeder insects to feed my geckos, I have been breeding mealworms for about a year now, and I have tons of super tiny baby worms that aren't even 1/4 of an inch. Would those be a good food source for a betta? I know you can buy bloodworms, but I'm wondering if my organic home raised mealworms would be better. Thanks!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

you can give mealworms to betta. a bug is a bug. am i correct? yes i am.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

blu the betta said:


> you can give mealworms to betta. a bug is a bug. am i correct? yes i am.


But that doesn't mean it is a healthy bug. I'll wait til I get more opinions. Thanks though.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

blu the betta said:


> you can give mealworms to betta. a bug is a bug. am i correct? yes i am.


Actually, are you correct, no! A bug is not a bug. Betta's can only eat certain types of insects, and that's what I'm asking people. Just because they can eat bloodworms, doesn't mean they can eat roaches. Both are bugs, but they obviously cant eat roaches. Sorry kiddo, but you are wrong on that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You sure can. I use it as a conditioning food for them and they love it. Do not feed it as their staple diet, high quality pellets are for that, but they make a good treat.

I wouldn't feed the whole worm, what I do is behead them and squish out the meat. Th exoskeleton is tough and can be hard on their gi tract.


----------

